# Dorico and Note Performer - Tombeau de Couperin



## Rob (Feb 11, 2019)

Dorico has an advantage over Finale as far as NP is concerned, in that it can export separate stems for each instrument. Easy to import in Cubase and slightly refine the mix... so what I've done is import an xml file of this beautiful piece by M. Ravel, which contained all the dynamics, slurs etc., let Note Performer load all the instruments, export the audio, load in Cubase, adjust pan and levels, little eq corrections here and there, some Dragonfly reverb (Medium Clear Hall) and again exported the audio. Total time 40 minutes. One could really go and edit more in detail, but I have no time, and maybe that is not even the point of NP.

[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/tombeaunp-dorico-mp3.18420/][/AUDIOPLUS]


----------



## synergy543 (Feb 11, 2019)

So is NotePerformer still playing the instruments inside Cubase or are you using another library?


----------



## Rob (Feb 11, 2019)

synergy543 said:


> So is NotePerformer still playing the instruments inside Cubase or are you using another library?


It's Note Performer's output, no extra library, but I've imported the audio stems in Cubase to adjust the mix in an environment I feel more confortable in. Not that I've done much, just pan, reverb and a touch of eq...


----------



## synergy543 (Feb 11, 2019)

I see. Thanks Rob. I love that piece.


----------



## Rob (Feb 11, 2019)

synergy543 said:


> I see. Thanks Rob. I love that piece.


I do as well, you're welcome


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Feb 11, 2019)

Rob said:


> Dorico has an advantage over Finale as far as NP is concerned, in that it can export separate stems for each instrument. Easy to import in Cubase and slightly refine the mix... so what I've done is import an xml file of this beautiful piece by M. Ravel, which contained all the dynamics, slurs etc., let Note Performer load all the instruments, export the audio, load in Cubase, adjust pan and levels, little eq corrections here and there, some Dragonfly reverb (Medium Clear Hall) and again exported the audio. Total time 40 minutes. One could really go and edit more in detail, but I have no time, and maybe that is not even the point of NP.
> 
> [AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/tombeaunp-dorico-mp3.18420/][/AUDIOPLUS]


I tried learning this song on piano....what a fool. 

Sounds great - Noteperformer is great software. Good Job


----------



## calebfaith (Feb 11, 2019)

That ended up a lot better than I was expecting. Such a difficult piece for samples to emulate


----------



## Rob (Feb 11, 2019)

SimonCharlesHanna said:


> I tried learning this song on piano....what a fool.
> 
> Sounds great - Noteperformer is great software. Good Job


What I find fascinating is that I didn't have to touch a control, or midi anything, everything was set by the software... 
I've got a book of piano transcriptions of Ravel's music, must check if this piece is included.


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Feb 11, 2019)

Rob said:


> What I find fascinating is that I didn't have to touch a control, or midi anything, everything was set by the software...
> I've got a book of piano transcriptions of Ravel's music, must check if this piece is included.


Awesome - I didn't know you could export in Dorico like that!

The track is doable slow but @ the written tempo it's pretty tricky.


----------



## calebfaith (Feb 11, 2019)

Rob said:


> What I find fascinating is that I didn't have to touch a control, or midi anything, everything was set by the software...
> I've got a book of piano transcriptions of Ravel's music, must check if this piece is included.



If you don't, IMSLP has a copy https://imslp.org/wiki/Le_tombeau_de_Couperin_(piano)_(Ravel,_Maurice).

Such an amazing piece to play


----------



## olafurgg (Feb 11, 2019)

Sounds fantastic! Makes me feel foolish for messing around with samples.


----------



## Elephant (Jan 1, 2020)

@Rob Rob do you by any chance have a link to the original musicXML file ? The other question of great interest to me is why in your view does this rendering sound so good ? I would like to see if I can duplicate your results on my computer - that could be of great help in my orchestration
Many thanks !
E


----------



## Rob (Jan 2, 2020)

Elephant said:


> @Rob Rob do you by any chance have a link to the original musicXML file ? The other question of great interest to me is why in your view does this rendering sound so good ? I would like to see if I can duplicate your results on my computer - that could be of great help in my orchestration
> Many thanks !
> E


I found it on the Musescore site, can't remember exactly which one of the various versions I used, maybe the first one that comes up via the search function...


----------



## mikeh-375 (Jan 2, 2020)

Rob, the ending is wrong in the Prelude, (not your error though), that last chord should be fingered trems in the strings and shakes in the wind! Is that a shortcoming with NP playback?
I missed some clarity on the grace notes on the crescendos, especially the minor 3rd grace notes at the fortissimos. I learnt this piece years back and spent ages getting those damned grace notes clear (ish), so I've got a thing about them... 
Still, a good advertisement for NP playback, but I found it a bit swimmy. (sorry, I only had time to listen to the Prelude)


----------



## ptram (Jan 2, 2020)

I wonder if you can remove any reverb from the NP stems, and add it in the DAW. Maybe this would even improve the final result.

Paolo


----------



## Rob (Jan 2, 2020)

ptram said:


> I wonder if you can remove any reverb from the NP stems, and add it in the DAW. Maybe this would even improve the final result.
> 
> Paolo


sure you can, Paolo, you can do it on individual stems or globally...


----------



## Elephant (Jan 2, 2020)

Rob said:


> I found it on the Musescore site ...


@Rob Is this the one ? 








Le Tombeau de Couperin: I. Prelude | Ravel


Download and print in PDF or MIDI free sheet music for Le Tombeau De Couperin (Orchestra) by Maurice Ravel arranged by Cheryl The Goat for Flute, Oboe, Bassoon, French horn, Contrabass, Violin, Viola, Cello, Harp, Clarinet in a, Trumpet in c (Mixed Ensemble)




musescore.com




I wonder how that rendering would compare with a straight rendering off your VSL SE libraries ? (i.e. no MIDI tweaking, just Pan reverb and EQ)

@mikeh-375 Mike it would be really interesting if you were able to take a look at the score and see whether the grace notes are correct so we can tell whether there is a playback issue in NP or whether the issue is in the transcription ....

This is the most promising playback I have yet heard from NP

E


----------



## mikeh-375 (Jan 2, 2020)

@Elephant the grace notes are notated correctly. I had an issue hearing clearly the minor third grace notes at b28 and b80. The problem is also one of interpretation as all grace notes should be _on_ the beat in this piece given its speed, they are accented too. Perhaps in this case the notation software can be forgiven for not playing on the beat, unless there is an option to force it to (that'd be handy).
For a more accurate and musical playback, the notation should be doctored if there are no alternatives. The shakes and fingered trems at the end of the prelude are also an issue.


----------



## joebaggan (Jan 2, 2020)

Noteperformer already has its own Mixer where you can tweak levels, pan, reverb etc. Why export it to Cubase?


----------



## Saxer (Jan 2, 2020)

joebaggan said:


> Noteperformer already has its own Mixer where you can tweak levels, pan, reverb etc. Why export it to Cubase?


You can't use external plugins in the Noteperformer mixer.


----------



## Rob (Jan 2, 2020)

Elephant said:


> @Rob Is this the one ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll surely try that, but damn deadlines...
edit: yes I think that's the one


----------

